# Wolverine



## golfandhunter

Please post results of the Limited and the Derby today.
I am swamped at work and could not make the trip. (bummer)
Thanks in advance.

Gregg


----------



## Brandoned

golfandhunter said:


> Please post results of the Limited and the Derby today.
> I am swamped at work and could not make the trip. (bummer)
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Gregg


Dang Gregg did you get a new job or something??


----------



## golfandhunter

Brandoned said:


> Dang Gregg did you get a new job or something??


No, still working for the same A hole since I was 17 years old. Me, Myself, and I.


----------



## T.Lanczak

Derby. Nice rolling hay field with a well placed flyer & memory bird in the Sanger Special concept. (Some refer to this as a reverse hip pocket) not terribly tight but with the combo of terrain,concept, scent off flyer dogs r backsiding mem bird or pulling up short & hunting scent off flyer. Most dogs r completing the test.


----------



## golfandhunter

Thanks for the test description Tara, pls keep us updated.


----------



## T.Lanczak

Derby Callbacks to 2nd series
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,11,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,25
3 dropped
22 back to the 2nd


----------



## T.Lanczak

2nd Series Derby: Land Flwr Pot Dbl 
Great use of terrain leavin lots of rm for dogs to hunt. Don't know what dogs r doing on test haven't been able to watch.


----------



## T.Lanczak

Callbacks to the 3rd
1,2,3,5,6,7,10,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,25
18 back to Water 3rd Series
4 dropped 4,8,11,12,


----------



## golfandhunter

Any news on the Limited?


----------



## TimThurby

Open 1st series was an Inline triple. (Picture is taken 20 yards to the left of the mat, so it's tighter than appears from this photo)

1st Mark - Dead Duck Shot middle(Retires after throwing bird left to right, over short mound and lands between two mounds) 

2nd bird - Long lefthand Mallard Flyer(under a blue tent, thrown right to left)

Go bird - Right hand dead duck(thrown left to right, BB sits down, sorta out of sight behind the haybale). 

Great test, judges are in control!!! Heard they will not start 2nd series til morning.


----------



## FOM

Any particular reason for having a FT on a Monday/Tuesday? Really curious as what the driving factor was?


----------



## TimThurby

There is another trial just down the road this weekend Lainee.

Also changed photo depicting throws.


----------



## FOM

TimThurby said:


> There is another trial just down the road this weekend Lainee.
> 
> Also changed photo depicting throws.


I'm not following...were they not able to get permission to have a conflicting trial?

Edit: Don't get me wrong...it was a club decision and I'm cool with that, just trying to understand why they would make it...more curious than anything.


----------



## TimThurby

FOM said:


> I'm not following...were they not able to get permission to have a conflicting trial?
> 
> Edit: Don't get me wrong...it was a club decision and I'm cool with that, just trying to understand why they would make it...more curious than anything.


Oh I don't know the reason behind it, and understand your thinking/logic. I know there was a HT held there this weekend as well. Usage conflict? Dunno....


----------



## T.Lanczak

Derby Callbacks to 4th Series Water
2,5,6,10,16,17,19,21,22,24,25
11 dogs back to 4th


----------



## rboudet

FOM said:


> Any particular reason for having a FT on a Monday/Tuesday? Really curious as what the driving factor was?


And they still got over 170 dogs entered. 53 in the AM.


----------



## Pinetree

Heard Jason Baker got 1,2,3 in derby not sure of numbers.
There are 31 back for open LB


----------



## golfandhunter

Pinetree said:


> Heard Jason Baker got 1,2,3 in derby not sure of numbers.
> There are 31 back for open LB


Mr Bruce, my boy Sniper # 2 got third with Jason.
Jason just picked him up from Van Engens last Thursday, and they were on the Ferry all day Thursday.
Woo Hoo.

do you know if Reese made it to the LB?


----------



## Pinetree

Ok here is derby
17 first
22 sec
2 third
19 forth
16 RJ
Jam 25,10,6
Waiting for open callbacks


----------



## JusticeDog

FOM said:


> I'm not following...were they not able to get permission to have a conflicting trial?
> 
> Edit: Don't get me wrong...it was a club decision and I'm cool with that, just trying to understand why they would make it...more curious than anything.


THey purposely wanted three trials in a row so people could make one trip into the area, train and just run trials. They had a Wisconsinn trial on a weekend, this one Monday and Tuesday and then it will be followed by another Michigan trial. Three bites at the Apple in a short period of time.


----------



## golfandhunter

Pinetree said:


> Ok here is derby
> 17 first
> 22 sec
> 2 third
> 19 forth
> 16 RJ
> Jam 25,10,6
> Waiting for open callbacks


Thanks Mr. Bruce


----------



## byounglove

There was not a field trial this weekend. Only two field trials in Michigan this month. Wolverine Mon Tues Wed and then Flat River starts Friday.


----------



## Pinetree

Barb
Do you have open callbacks


----------



## byounglove

Open call backs
1 2 3 5 6 9 10 13 15 20 23 25 26 27 30 31 32 36 37 38 40 41 42 44 47 49 52 53 54 57 59 60 63

33 dogs


----------



## golfandhunter

Pinetree said:


> Barb
> Do you have open callbacks


Good job, Mr Bruce, go team Sandhill.


----------



## Chris Videtto

golfandhunter said:


> Mr Bruce, my boy Sniper # 2 got third with Jason.
> Jason just picked him up from Van Engens last Thursday, and they were on the Ferry all day Thursday.
> Woo Hoo.
> 
> do you know if Reese made it to the LB?


Greg, 

Congrats on the derby 3rd with Sniper! Way to go!


----------



## TIM DOANE

Congrats to Lou Vreeland and Showdown on the Derby 4th.


----------



## TimThurby

Open callbacks to waterblind: 2,5,6,10,13,23,27,31,36,40,42,44,47,49,52,53,54,60


----------



## runnindawgz

Keep it up “LB” ! Woot!


----------



## golfandhunter

runnindawgz said:


> Keep it up “LB"! Woot!


x 2 LB Go team Sandhill


----------



## Chris Videtto

Go LB and Moon and Sandhill!!!!


----------



## Mark

GO Johnny Dollar, that must put another out of the litter (Merlyn/ Pancake) on the D List. Way to go


Mark


----------



## Lucky Number Seven

Any update on the Q?


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Any word on the Amateur?


----------



## DoubleHaul

Mark said:


> GO Johnny Dollar, that must put another out of the litter (Merlyn/ Pancake) on the D List. Way to go
> 
> 
> Mark


Congratulate PC for me!

Quite a trial for Baker Retrievers. I think that 2nd puts Dagger on the derby list as well. Congratulations to Jason, Johnny and Kathy and Dagger!


----------



## Pinetree

Open to forth tomorrow.
9 dogs
6,10,13,23,31,36,40,42,47


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Q results anyone?


----------



## byounglove

Amat callbacks to wb
5 7 11 12 13 16 18 20 22 30 34 35 40 46

14 dogs


----------



## byounglove

Open Amat and qual will finish Wednesday.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

golfandhunter said:


> x 2 LB Go team Sandhill


Ditto Go Go!!!
And Connie Swanson!!!


----------



## Pinetree

AMT will start at 9:00


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Dogtrainer4God said:


> Q results anyone?


Only know that 14 or 15 went to the water blind
and 10 are going to the 4th series water marks

2 are Jason Baker's dogs (but don't know which two)


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Qualifying water triple
By about 8:30 ... at least 2 dogs had completed the test. One of Jason Baker's dogs picked up. Another one of Jason's dogs pinned all the marks. (Jason has 3 in this last series.)

One of the shorter birds retired. Not really sure of the layout. 

Not sure how many have run by now.


----------



## Pinetree

Open
First# 42
Second # 13
Third # 23
Forth # 10
RJ # 47
Jam # 6


----------



## john h.

Congratulations Bruce and Peter!


Pinetree said:


> Open
> First# 42
> Second # 13
> Third # 23
> Forth # 10
> RJ # 47
> Jam # 6


----------



## golfandhunter

Pinetree said:


> Open
> First# 42
> Second # 13
> Third # 23
> Forth # 10
> RJ # 47
> Jam # 6


way to go Mr. Bruce and team Sandhill


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

golfandhunter said:


> way to go Mr. Bruce and team Sandhill


Ditto and way to go Connie and Sledge RJ


----------



## byounglove

Amat results
1st. 18
2nd. 22
3rd. 34
4th. 7
Only four dogs did last test
Congrats to sll


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Congrats to Ben P. on his Q Jam!


----------



## 8mmag

Pinetree said:


> Open
> First# 42
> Second # 13
> Third # 23
> Forth # 10
> RJ # 47
> Jam # 6


Peter, CONGRATULATIONS on your *RED* ribbon with Ace.
Jerry, CONGRATULATIONS on your 4th with Cree.


----------



## 8mmag

byounglove said:


> Amat results
> 1st. 18
> 2nd. 22
> 3rd. 34
> 4th. 7
> Only four dogs did last test
> Congrats to sll


Barb, CONGRATULATIONS on your *RED* ribbon, gettin' close to adding more letters to Reuben's name now.


----------



## Frank Jones

Way to go Barb and Reuben on your Am 2nd and Jerry on your Open 4th with Cree!

rita


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

Amateur Results
1st. 18 Lexie/Stupka
2nd. 22 Reuben/B.Younglove
3rd. 34 Dealer/Baumer
4th. 7 Huck/McEwen

Big congratulations to my buddy Wayne Stupka and his girl Lexie on their Amateur Win! Pretty nice comeback after a 3 month layoff!!!


----------



## Greg Seddon

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Amateur Results
> 1st. 18 Lexie/Stupka
> 2nd. 22 Reuben/B.Younglove
> 3rd. 34 Dealer/Baumer
> 4th. 7 Huck/McEwen
> 
> Big congratulations to my buddy Wayne Stupka and his girl Lexie on their Amateur Win! Pretty nice comeback after a 3 month layoff!!!


4th is #7 Moon/ Clint Joyner


----------

